# Hamsters !!



## BabyGirl12 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello,
im new here and just wanted to know if any1 on this site had some hamster(s) and if you do can you put some pictures to this thread !
Im 12 and only have 1 hamster called baby !-!-xx :flrt:

xxx Bye xxx: victory:
: victory: Tayla


----------



## Charlibob (Jun 21, 2008)

This is Albus, hes lovely, I've never had such a tame hamster!



















I also have a winter white hamster called Sirius but don't have any pictures on the computer.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

This is Dory, my Russian Dwarf hamster...:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Trillian said:


> This is Dory, my Russian Dwarf hamster...:flrt:


Excellent photograph! :2thumb:


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

_This is Lucyfer. she is under a year old. very noisey cute turbo lard! lol_
_when i brought her home from the pet shop she had a big scab on her head (like she had been attacked) and screamed at the sight of me! after a few week of intense TLC, Lucyfer changed to a very loving Lucy who loves being handled and following the dogs in her excersise ball! she now a very fat lucy too...loves her food!_


'just popped up to say hello!'










Trying to steal my choccy! lol (dont worry, she didnt have any, i give her proper hamster choccy drops)










Lucyfer threatened to 'jump' if i didnt let her have my brothers easter egg. we are still in nagotiation.










:flrt:


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

I have 4 short haired syrians and 1 long haired syrian, one of the short haired had 12 babies last week but i cant get any pics up at moment because i am signed in on my mobile, will get some pics up soon,  i also have two black cambells dwarfs.


----------



## Emmykins (Jul 5, 2009)

DementisMulier said:


> _This is Lucyfer. she is under a year old. very noisey cute turbo lard! lol_
> _when i brought her home from the pet shop she had a big scab on her head (like she had been attacked) and screamed at the sight of me! after a few week of intense TLC, Lucyfer changed to a very loving Lucy who loves being handled and following the dogs in her excersise ball! she now a very fat lucy too...loves her food!_
> 
> 
> ...


WOW that one with her mouth open is fab!, i'll try and get some pics of my brother and sisters hammys x


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Current hamster crew....

First up is mr.fuzzy bottom Magik...



















This is Storm - mommys little goth ham :flrt:









Thunder-bum (Storms son)










Miss Nymph - this girl is just TOO darn gorgeous




























Missus Pixie










and her current litter of 3.... :flrt:


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

omg those baby hamster are ADORABLE!!!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

my winter white has just had a boyfriend to stay.......hopefully have the patter of mini-russians soon.

:flrt:


----------



## BabyGirl12 (Jul 6, 2009)

helloo,
just wanted to say thank you every1 for sending in some pics :notworthy:
my mum is posting some pictures now of baby! ( because i dont have a photo bucket acount :lol2 
bye love you all
tayla xx:2thumb:


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi All,

My daughter Tayla (babygirl12) ! .. Has asked me to post these photos for her..

Heres Baby, A male who is 2yrs old.. we think!.. Hes very friendly!.. hes quite sweet, If you like that kinda thing!..

This is Tayla's first pet, that she takes full responsibility for, and she doesnt need reminding to clean out & feed, and im very proud of her :flrt::notworthy:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

feorag said:


> Excellent photograph!


Thanks. : victory:



Myth said:


> First up is mr.fuzzy bottom Magik...


Oh all your hamsters are gorgeous and I love that name...:lol2:



kellysmith1976 said:


> Heres Baby, A male who is 2yrs old.. we think!


Awww, he's adorable...:flrt:

I think that having pets is a great way for kids to learn some responsibility. My ten year old daughter is excellent for helping to feed and take care of our menagerie...:2thumb:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I have quite a few syrians.
I have torts in black and yellow and yellows, blacks and silver greys. Along with blonde and other colours too.
I have short haired and longharied and some that just cannot decide what they are.
I'll sort some pics soon. I've just found a bi-eyed baby as well that is a yellow banded.

Myth,

That dom spot is lush I used to have a fantastic black DS but I lost her earlier this year in the heat.
I dont' have any Ds now..........:devil:


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

saxon said:


> I have quite a few syrians.
> I have torts in black and yellow and yellows, blacks and silver greys. Along with blonde and other colours too.
> I have short haired and longharied and some that just cannot decide what they are.
> I'll sort some pics soon. I've just found a bi-eyed baby as well that is a yellow banded.
> ...


Yep after months and months of hunting and waiting for a nicely marked Tort or Dom-spot I finally got this lovely !

Not *just* a dom-spot but she's a tort too :2thumb: 

I think 'bi-eyeds' are a bit pot luck - don't hold me too it -but- I think carrying cinnamon has something to do with it ?

Would love to see some pics of your torts !! :mf_dribble:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Myth said:


> Yep after months and months of hunting and waiting for a nicely marked Tort or Dom-spot I finally got this lovely !
> 
> Not *just* a dom-spot but she's a tort too :2thumb:
> 
> ...


Yes there's cinnamon on the line that they came from as well.

I'll get pics up shortly. There are some 'somewhere' in my threads/posts but they are mainly older hams now.


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

Myth, Thats the babies i currently have.










And my new addition long haired male

I cant get pics of my white or grey yet, they wont come out  will get some when they wake up later.


----------



## BabyGirl12 (Jul 6, 2009)

Gawjess! :flrt: 

i used to have a long haired girl called milly but sadly she pasted away last year at the age of 4 ! i had her from birth of one of my other hamsters called chelsea ! but she escaped her cage and was never seen again !!


----------



## Megan. (Mar 11, 2009)

i havent had a pet hamster in years!!! there so cute.. i want a dwarfie i always pick them up in college and just carry them round with me only one would protest haha!


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

BabyGirl12 said:


> Gawjess! :flrt:
> 
> i used to have a long haired girl called milly but sadly she pasted away last year at the age of 4 ! i had her from birth of one of my other hamsters called chelsea ! but she escaped her cage and was never seen again !!


4 Years old :gasp::gasp: You did well with that  

My Black eyed white, the father of those babies got out about a month ago, i searched for him, couldnt find him, so we put out one of those humane rat traps, and that night we caught him, then a month on and he's now a father  i was really pleased when i caught him again. its a shame you never found yours, thats really sad


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

*Some of my youngsters.......*

Just three for now.

Yellow black doe at 5 weeks old.


















Her sis a tort and white, definitely not black so possibly a dark choc of some description, I love this one and she's a keeper for my breeding project.


















Another sis a lovely golden tort and white. Again a keeper.




















I hope you like?????


----------



## clair74 (Feb 20, 2009)

There are some beautiful hammies on here.
This is my daughters hamster Harry who is adorable.
Her old hamster Magic passed away last year at the very grand old age of 5 and a half years old.The vet said she had done amazingly well but I have had a few live around that age.


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

I only have the one hamster now (a sable roan) but heres some pics of my furry dudes from back in the breeding days...

Yellow:









Yellow-black:









Chocolate:








Torts:








Dark Grey:








Smoke Pearl:








Golden:








Sable:









Silver black:









Silver grey:









and some campbells:
















and some WW's:
















and a mouse like hamster:








got a bit carried away there... cant take credit for 90% of these pics as they were taken by my friend.

Kat


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

saxon said:


> Her sis a tort and white, definitely not black so possibly a dark choc of some description, I love this one and she's a keeper for my breeding project.


This is gorgerous. I was after one of these colours last month, but it's so hard to get where I am.


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

I've had Syrians from the age of 12. I started with Fudge, a black eyed cream, then there was Teddy, a long haired cinnamon, then Peanut, a cream banded, Ginger, a golden, Polo, a long haired dark eyed white, and now Rolo, a nutter.. I mean golden banded.. I think.

I've also had a natural coloured Chinese hamster, Pixie, and currently have another two. The natural is Stretch and the colour variant is called Chewy.

I would post photos only I can't find the folders. I'll have to check the external hard drive.


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

saxon, could the tort and white be umbrous? she just doesn't look chocolate (although of course it might be the photo and my comp...). and theres quite alot of umbrous blacks around. what is she out of? is there any rust in the line? shes very pretty either way!

Kat


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Twiglet said:


> saxon, could the tort and white be umbrous? she just doesn't look chocolate (although of course it might be the photo and my comp...). and theres quite alot of umbrous blacks around. what is she out of? is there any rust in the line? shes very pretty either way!
> 
> Kat


She could well be umbrous....I'd not thought of that.
Her mother is my black tort and white, Phsyche, and her father is my 'jet' black longhaired boy Bali.

There's no rust in them I don't think. I doubt very much she is choc to be honest it's just she doesn't look 'quite' black either so probably umbrous black as you say. There were umbrous golden in the litter. Funny though all pups were shorthaired and Bali is LH'd.

Pics of Mum and Dad later when I get on the PC I can connect the camera to.

Felix,

I'm only breeding for torts now so I have them in most of my litters.


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

the more i look at her and hearing about your other umbrous babies i think that explains her unusual colouring. its fairly unlikely that you'll randomly get something like a choc turn up in a litter purely because rust is so rarely seen. I had a satin choc appear in one of my tort litters (never did breed the chocolate tort i was desperate for though  ) but i'd bred one of the animals from my silver grey line (some of which had rust and LBJ's in them) to my tort line which had had two pet shop torts thrown in over the years. that means that the pet shop animals had rust in them! the second recessive bb gene cant have come from anywhere else in my tort line. 
You're making me want to start uo with hamsters again...

Kat


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I had a choc tort banded, I bought her at a show, but she died whilst pregnant with her first litter.
I then found out her father had died at just 6 months old so maybe it had nothing to do with being pregnant as she was just over the 6 months when I bred her.

I can't find choc or rust up here anywhere. I've never seen rust 'in the fur' so I probably woouldn't recognise it.

Saying that the great grandmother of these torts was a pet shop ham so maybe.......I doubt it though.

If I could find a rust or choc buck and I put it into my black torts or golden torts would I eventually be able to breed choc torts???


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

If it was me and i had the choice id get a choc to put into your tort line rather than straight rust just purely because choc is rust and black (aabb) so at the very least in your first litter you'll get the usual assortment of blacks, yellows, black torts etc some of which will carry bb. Breed a baby back (hopefully you'll pick one with the rust gene!) and you'll get rusts, rust, black, yellow and torts or rust and black plus what ever else is in the line.
Rust looks like a black eyed cinnie. sort of golden like to be honest. if im being truthfull, its a colour id only ever keep for its genetic potential... on its own its a little uninspiring!!

Kat


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Twiglet said:


> If it was me and i had the choice id get a choc to put into your tort line rather than straight rust just purely because choc is rust and black (aabb) so at the very least in your first litter you'll get the usual assortment of blacks, yellows, black torts etc some of which will carry bb. Breed a baby back (hopefully you'll pick one with the rust gene!) and you'll get rusts, rust, black, yellow and torts or rust and black plus what ever else is in the line.
> Rust looks like a black eyed cinnie. sort of golden like to be honest. if im being truthfull, its a colour id only ever keep for its genetic potential... on its own its a little uninspiring!!
> 
> Kat


 
I didn't know rust had black eyes. I've never even looked not them. I'm nearly sure I've had, what I though were, black eyed cinnies.
I might have one still. I'll look at his eyes they are either very vey dark red or black. He's around 11 months now and never been bred. He was supposed to be sold but managed to hide among the cages and although I was feeding and watering him, probably handling him every couple of days as well, I never realised he was even there for months so he just 'hangs around' enjoying life at the moment.

I'll look out for a choc but I doubt I'll find one up here.

Wait a minute I think my friend, who is giving up, has a choc buck I'm not sure I'll ask him.


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

yay! if you have a 'black eyed cinnie' its prob a rust. Breed it to a black breed some babies together and a daughter back to him to prove him out. if you get chocs in second generation then he's rust, if not then he'll be a random golden or a cinnie with dark eyes. 

fingers crossed!!!

Kat


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Twiglet said:


> yay! if you have a 'black eyed cinnie' its prob a rust. Breed it to a black breed some babies together and a daughter back to him to prove him out. if you get chocs in second generation then he's rust, if not then he'll be a random golden or a cinnie with dark eyes.
> 
> fingers crossed!!!
> 
> Kat


I'll have to have a look with my luck he'll have very dark red eyes.
I have two cinnies at the moment but I'm almost certain the other is 'jsut' cinnie.


----------



## hanhan (Aug 18, 2006)

Hia,

Bootiful hammy's everyone - wanted to put up some of mine so her she is....meet Rita, my little baby! :blush:


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

lovely roborovski hanhan. speaking of which, has anyone seen any husky robos around recently?

Kat


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Well I checked both my 'cinnies' and they are both cinnie not rust. They have very dark eyes but definitely red......boogeration. It would have been great to have a rust though.

I'm planning my next litters now and cant' decide what to mate.
I'll be usng either the black LH, the yellow or the yellow/black buck. I also have a cinnamon satin banded boy.
I want two liiters and I have these does ready to mate...

Black tort LH..can't use the black LH as he's her Dad. OOPs no he's not the yellow is.
Black eyed cream..quite dark cream
and the black LH doe...this would be her last litter as she has now had 2 litters ofr but she only hs 5-6 in a litter.

I have some super tort and whites coming up in a few months along with a yellow/black girl and some lovely yellow banded girls. Another 3 months though.
I have a silver grey doe as well ready in 2 months.
I have an adult tort and white but her previous litter is just 6 weeks now so I think a bit soon to breed her again?
All my other does are retiring.


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Myth said:


> Current hamster crew....
> 
> First up is mr.fuzzy bottom Magik...


He looks just like our new little boy Nibble. Is is normal for new hamsters to squeal and growl at you sometimes? He`s just a baby and we`re just starting to handle him...


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

spirit975 said:


> He looks just like our new little boy Nibble. Is is normal for new hamsters to squeal and growl at you sometimes? He`s just a baby and we`re just starting to handle him...


Some hamsters are a bit more 'vocal' than others when they're feeling scared but yes they can make noises !

He's probably just afraid is all.


----------



## Zoekins (Jul 17, 2008)

everyone has such gorgeous hamsters!
This is my little cherub, his name is Mr Puffy


----------

